# VFS Delhi v/s VFS Bangalore



## mr139 (Jul 1, 2018)

Are the turn around time of application processing same in VFS Delhi and Bangalore.?. Is there any particular advantage in submiiting the application at VFS Delhi?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mr139 said:


> Are the turn around time of application processing same in VFS Delhi and Bangalore.?. Is there any particular advantage in submiiting the application at VFS Delhi?


Why are you asking in the *South Africa* forum? Suggest repost in the appropriate country's forum to get some answers.


----------



## mr139 (Jul 1, 2018)

baldilocks said:


> Why are you asking in the *South Africa* forum? Suggest repost in the appropriate country's forum to get some answers.


I was asking specifically for SA critical skill visa applications. That's why posted in SA forum


----------

